

Software engineers expected to make sacrifices to work for this company - djvv

Found this anonymous post on pastebin. It reflects Silicon Valley&#x27;s attitude towards software engineers very well.
---------------
I&#x27;m using Hired to get a pulse on the the market for Software Engineers, my target compensation is 10% more than I&#x27;m getting paid in my current position. So far, Hired has delivered quite well by connecting me with companies that value my desire to rationally allocate myself in the market. It&#x27;s all about return on investment: your salary and other compensation in exchange for your time interviewing and developing software at a company.<p>Then I see this in a company&#x27;s pitch:<p>&quot;&quot;&quot;
PS: Please note that I&#x27;m looking for kickass engineers who want to build the backbone of an industry. But Hired encourages a bidding war. We don’t play along with that. Everyone here at _____ makes sacrifices to be here, because that&#x27;s what it takes to be a startup, to build a successful company. You should be interested in _____ because of what we do, what you can learn here. We can figure out the salary &#x2F; equity package once we both agree this is the best next opportunity for you. However, if the minimum salary is what matters to you, _____ is not for you and we’d just be wasting each others time. Please keep that in mind. Thanks!
&quot;&quot;&quot;<p>Software Engineers: please remember that everyday that you go to work is a market transaction and that transaction is something worth optimizing.
======
brudgers
The pitch is designed to screen out some people who are a poor fit for the
company's business model.

A charitable reading allows for the possibility the company pays well. A less
charitable one is that their logic is along the lines of why Nigerian scammers
say they are from Nigeria.

[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=1677...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=167719)

~~~
djvv
Great perspective. I've never went so far as to think of companies as scammers
but it makes sense in some cases.

------
csmdev
It's not just Silicon Valley. More and more employers see employees as an
unnecessary cost. Even though they would crash and burn without them. A lot of
people are pretty delusional in the current business world.

------
cblock811
I've found that hiring people who are willing to make a sacrifice makes them
hungrier to succeed. The company gets better workers, and (in my experience)
the team is more solid. Not saying that will always be the case.

------
brogrammer90
They'll find some starry eyed 20 something to exploit. It's a tale as old as
time.

------
collyw
I hope they get zero applicants. Or someone really shitty.

